# Stacking critque



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok...I had some trouble with the stack so I am going to redo the photos tomorrow night with some help (I was alone), I think my problem is his front feet moved and his back inside leg is too far back. Anything I need to focus on?

Any information would be helpful. THanks


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Do not stack him in tall grass. We need to see his feet.

Also make sure the camera angle centered on him. This one looks like it is angled down

These 2 threads should help you stack him.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/157451-stacking-dos-donts.html


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

read, I will do these things tomorrow night when I stack him again. Help will make it easier.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok I got a couple of new stacking photos, tell me what you think....I did it by myself again and I think he is kinda beginning to understand "stack" but it's still a work in progress


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*He is such a handsome dog!!*
I was just looking at his "stack"...and thinking outloud.....*_Boy...if Carlos got his hands on that dog....WOW...what a_ _stack pic that would be!!!* _
Handsome dog + GREAT handler = beautiful stack pic.
GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Robin, every time I attempt to get a half decent stack pic of my dog I am thinking "Why can't I just have Carlos do this..."


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Suzzy, I feel for you. I'm going through the same thing.

Robin, can you send him to my house and help me teach Singe to stack. 
he stacks so beautiful in class - for everyone else. 
we ARE making progress, at least on the standing still part.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! Carlos would LOVE to stack all your dogs!
He's such a ham....*Anything for a woman...he always says!*...then he turns beet red. LOL!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

that sounds like a bad dog show pick-up line.

"Hey baby, I'd just love to stack your dog......."


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know anything about critiquing, but he sure is gorgeous! I LOVE the LC sables!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful Boy! Big, masculine head...substantial bone...love him!

Hmmmm, why doesn't Carlos say that to me when he stacks my dog every weekend....? Oh yeah...because my jerk of a puppy is no fun to stack!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hillary....*your puppy* is just plain "bad".....


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. Yea we are getting better than before but he wants to move his front paws and smell stuff before I can get the shot. I need 3 people to help me but that will never happen unless this said Carlos comes to see me. haha I bake a mean cake....will he work for cake...lol


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Carlos + :cake: = HAPPY CARLOS!!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

rofl cool! Send him my way! I'll make him all kinda of cake!!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

:bump:


----------

